# Disappointed with Ryonet ..



## tonymaciaszek (Sep 1, 2013)

I have bought the 4 color 2 stations start kit from Ryonet..

I have received my package today to find that one of the gas shocks were cracked first off

Second off I was missing more than half of my starter kit!

I didn't get my screens, inks and the whole chemical set.

Thirdly I didn't receive my Exposure unit.

Forth: My press was very scratched up right out of the package, not a big deal but how can you sell something looking like that?


How the hell can you ship out something like this?


*Edit: Ryonet worked very well/quickly with me to resolve this issue the same day.*


----------



## rimcountrygraphi (Sep 20, 2012)

I had the same thing happen to me. their shipping department is run by someone either doesn't care or was never trained properly. I will not purchase from them again.


----------



## tonymaciaszek (Sep 1, 2013)

rimcountrygraphi said:


> I had the same thing happen to me. their shipping department is run by someone either doesn't care or was never trained properly. I will not purchase from them again.


I don't understand how this can happen..

How did they resolve this issue with you?


----------



## rimcountrygraphi (Sep 20, 2012)

They did ship the missing and damaged items to me but would not upgrade the shipping to 2 day. Also would not offer anything to make up for the problems. They just had the attitude of oh well.


----------



## tonymaciaszek (Sep 1, 2013)

rimcountrygraphi said:


> They did ship the missing and damaged items to me but would not upgrade the shipping to 2 day. Also would not offer anything to make up for the problems. They just had the attitude of oh well.


Hmmm.. I am so disappointed..

I was ready to start working on designs and stuff, but now I am at a complete stand still.

I can't even assemble my press completely.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Did you receive more than one package? I received two boxes for the press alone. 

They have another distribution center in Arkansa I believe. One of my boxes had a whole on the side the size of a shoe. However, the press has worked great for several years now. I can't complain.


----------



## tonymaciaszek (Sep 1, 2013)

selanac said:


> Did you receive more than one package? I received two boxes for the press alone.
> 
> They have another distribution center in Arkansa I believe. One of my boxes had a whole on the side the size of a shoe. However, the press has worked great for several years now. I can't complain.


Yes I received multiple packages, 3 of them being for the press 1 of them being part of my product package..

I didn't get any chemicals, screens or exposure unit..


----------



## noiseloops (Apr 20, 2011)

thats kinda wierd. the times i've ordered from them have been pretty smooth sailing. there was once they messed up the platen bracket that i ordered and shipped out another without much hassle. 

and i'm all the way out here in the southeast of asia. so far they've been pretty good to me.


----------



## tonymaciaszek (Sep 1, 2013)

noiseloops said:


> thats kinda wierd. the times i've ordered from them have been pretty smooth sailing. there was once they messed up the platen bracket that i ordered and shipped out another without much hassle.
> 
> and i'm all the way out here in the southeast of asia. so far they've been pretty good to me.


Well this is my first order with them and I think I will use a different supplier in the future... I am so pissed off.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

Did you get everything finally?
They do ship stuff from several locations, it's not out of the ordinary for one order to ship from multiple locations.
They are a good company and will take care of you, just don't be an *** when you talk to customer service, that will get you no where.
Freight gets damaged & lost everyday, it wasn't personal I guarantee that.


----------



## chinaman (Jun 18, 2007)

you are not the online one bro. i feel you. i place $4,000 order and some of them still on the way and one of them been like 10 days already still didnt get the trucking #. the heat transfer. i am still waiting for trucking # on that. i email them and guess what they replay LOL . 

" This is something that has to be manufactured. There is typically a 3-5 business day build time on these presses. It is shipping from MI so you should be about a 3 day ship " THEY NEED TO ORDER THE PARTs FROM CHINA and BUILD IT . LMAO. 

Leanna Martin's 
[email protected]

i place my order on 9/2/13 and 2 days i didnt get email to comfrimed my order and i need to call them to make sure then they start working on my order. ok i wait another 2 days i didnt get the trucking # on my heat transfer and replay email saying they already place order and as soon as they get the trucking # will forward it to me. that was 9/5 now 9/9/13 on email saying shipping out . but i still didnt get the trucking . 

they should list out of stock or not carrying the item.


----------



## chinaman (Jun 18, 2007)

flat ratio on shipping $125 on a roland gx-24 and Hotronix® Fusion™ Heat Transfer Press 16X20" and some little items like cutter and Vinyl. my first time from them and it will be my last time as well. and they dont give no break on 10% off saying i just pass the labor day but i place a order befor the labor day i think or on the labor day. so piss off .


----------



## tonymaciaszek (Sep 1, 2013)

superD70 said:


> Did you get everything finally?
> They do ship stuff from several locations, it's not out of the ordinary for one order to ship from multiple locations.
> They are a good company and will take care of you, just don't be an *** when you talk to customer service, that will get you no where.
> Freight gets damaged & lost everyday, it wasn't personal I guarantee that.


No, everything was supposed to arrive at once.

With exception of my flash dryer which was here first.

Everything else was from 1 location

And for them to lose MULTIPLE boxes sounds more like a shipping error on there part, I wasn't rude to them about it.. She asked me to please send picture of the damaged shock so I did and asked what I was missing, I am now waiting on a reply

As I put the other shocks together I now notice no matter how tight I try to make them they will not stay put making it to the screen arm will not go all the way down..


----------



## chinaman (Jun 18, 2007)

still waiting on my order lmao, none of mine package here LOL, i am making a tee CALL [email protected]


----------



## dhoffroad (Oct 21, 2010)

wow, I order from them all the time never had any issues ? I only had one "issue" with them I had ordered and received a plastisol pantone matching kit from them and the first job I did I used alot of one color and so I went to reorder and it was discontinued, so I was like WTF I called and they said that they discontinued the kit that I just ordered only two weeks before so now I could not get any of the inks do replace the ones in the kit. Well they realized that that was kinda messed up and said they would call me back and let me know what I could do. Two hours (or less) someone called me back and gave me a tracking number for a whole complete mixing system that they were replacing the one that I just bought with and told me to keep the old one too !


----------



## BobMotep (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm confused chinaman, you bought a heat press? Right on their site it states in every heat press listed: *NOTE ALL HEAT PRESSES COME FROM MANUFACTURER AND HAVE 5-10 DAY LEAD TIME. That would normally be "business days" then, count your days in transit for shipping which is also business days...IMHO if you see it by the 15th then you are still within the time frame.


----------



## tonymaciaszek (Sep 1, 2013)

BobMotep said:


> I'm confused chinaman, bought a heat press? Right on their site it states in every heat press listed: *NOTE ALL HEAT PRESSES COME FROM MANUFACTURER AND HAVE 5-10 DAY LEAD TIME. That would normally be "business days" then, count your days in transit for shipping which is also business days...IMHO if you see it by the 15th then you are still within the time frame.



I agree with this.

But my problem shouldn't have happened, how can I be missing half of my package?!


----------



## chinaman (Jun 18, 2007)

i should it call them first before i place mine order. its mine mistake to order from them . learning something everyday . guess that is how they run the business . when i get my package and open it with the video record it. make sure everything go right. at least if something go wrong or sell me a ref item i have the proved.


----------



## BobMotep (Jan 21, 2013)

I just had a truck full of stuff delivered by them today which had 2 presses, a tunnel, boxes of screens, chemicals, film, light table and some other random assorted goods. Over a week ago the flash arrived. Last week, via Fed Ex, the Epson arrived. A few days later, the ink cartridges arrived. 

When things are coming from several places ie: some direct from the manufacturer (who may be on their own time frame) and your closest Ryonet location then you may not receive everything in one shot. I know it's rough when you already have things lined up to do w/ your new purchase. 

Your best bet would be to call them directly, if you feel like you are not getting a satisfactory response then ask for someone else. I happen to be 20 minutes from their Vancouver location and popped in the other day to check on all of the back ordered items just to insure that the last of it all would be delivered today. I spoke w/ Leanna at the front desk, she ran to the warehouse to double check and came back with an answer. The way I understand it, one press was due in last Friday which was shipped in from the manufacturing plant in a crate. The drying racks come from another manufacturing location. 

I was never a Ryonet fan, I thought they were yet another place selling random screen supplies and equipment. Over the last several years they won me over and I have been impressed w/ the awesome customer service I've received from Ryan all the way to the people in the warehouse. I've sent prototype frames to Arkansas where they mass produced a bunch for me without a hitch. In my experience they have always gone above and beyond on everything I have ever asked of them. 

They really are there to help you to the best of their ability and make sure you have a good experience. If you think they have dropped the ball, then make sure you let someone there know so that they can improve.


----------



## tonymaciaszek (Sep 1, 2013)

BobMotep said:


> I just had a truck full of stuff delivered by them today which had 2 presses, a tunnel, boxes of screens, chemicals, film, light table and some other random assorted goods. Over a week ago the flash arrived. Last week, via Fed Ex, the Epson arrived. A few days later, the ink cartridges arrived.
> 
> When things are coming from several places ie: some direct from the manufacturer (who may be on their own time frame) and your closest Ryonet location then you may not receive everything in one shot. I know it's rough when you already have things lined up to do w/ your new purchase.
> 
> ...


Well when I called she told me it should have arrived all together, hence why I am disappointed it is not here.

I then typed up a little thing at the end of the email explaining why I was so disappointed and annoyed.


----------



## tonymaciaszek (Sep 1, 2013)

She has also helped me out by explaining the issue why my gas shocks were the "wrong" way..

I am a noob in screen printing and the lady helped me quite a bit.


----------



## chinaman (Jun 18, 2007)

dosent say anything .r we talking about the same site ? silkscreeningsupplies.com i order this one 
Hotronix® Fusion™ Heat Transfer Press 16X20" 

where do they say "NOTE ALL HEAT PRESSES COME FROM MANUFACTURER AND HAVE 5-10 DAY "


----------



## chinaman (Jun 18, 2007)

only saw this "Contiguous US flat rate shipping charge: $75.00" if i knew or saw a list NOTE like that i wont order from them. i will just order it from AMAZON or cadcutdirect or bstahls


----------



## dhoffroad (Oct 21, 2010)

well you said you spent $4000 with them so if you got the "air" press then it says drop shipped from manufacture but if you got the normal one (not air) then it says shipped from Pennsylvania, well there is no Ryonet in Pennsylvania so I would assume its being drop shipped also.....


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

chinaman said:


> dosent say anything .r we talking about the same site ? silkscreeningsupplies.com i order this one
> Hotronix® Fusion™ Heat Transfer Press 16X20"
> 
> where do they say "NOTE ALL HEAT PRESSES COME FROM MANUFACTURER AND HAVE 5-10 DAY "


Maxx Press Digital - Clam Heat Transfer Press 16"x20"
Yes same place and right there^^


----------



## chinaman (Jun 18, 2007)

i dont have time to look throw to all the heater : plus that is Maxx brand 
i order this one Hotronix® Fusion
and there no note saying 5-10days on this item. 

Hotronix® Fusion™ Heat Transfer Press 16X20" different Brand. HELLO anyone following me ?


----------



## BobMotep (Jan 21, 2013)

chinaman said:


> dosent say anything .r we talking about the same site ? silkscreeningsupplies.com i order this one
> Hotronix® Fusion™ Heat Transfer Press 16X20"
> 
> where do they say "NOTE ALL HEAT PRESSES COME FROM MANUFACTURER AND HAVE 5-10 DAY "


I stand corrected. You might point that out to them, that not all presses listed have that disclaimer. When I searched Heat Transfer Presses from their Equipment section, nearly every one of the 21 listed has either *NOTE ALL HEAT PRESSES COME FROM MANUFACTURER AND HAVE 5-10 DAY LEAD TIME.
or
*This product drop ships from the manufacturer. Allow additional handling time.
The Hotronix ones don't seem to have the disclaimer and the one you purchased state they are Made in the USA and Usually Ships from Pennsylvania.


----------



## chinaman (Jun 18, 2007)

i order Roland Gx-24 cutter. and that Hotronix® Fusion™ Heat Transfer Press 16X20" heater Plus few Vinyl 5 colors 5 yards combo one and cutter head 60 degree and 45 degree. 

i was gonna order myself a 4 colors station with micro registration. guess i have to find another company to order it. i am a big fans of him "Ryonet" dont give me wrong. i learn a lot skill and how to from him. the service and support so far so good. Just Down side on the Website not clear and need more info. 

Btw i builded myself DTG from epson R2880 and Exposure Units 25"x36" i am from NYC


----------



## chinaman (Jun 18, 2007)

that is their web master job for them to make sure everything clear and make sure ok . not my job to check whats mistake and point it out for them , i dont know how their company run i just know my order taking forever. and still charge me 75$ on the shipping and i am not happy about that.


----------



## BidGuru (Aug 26, 2007)

I've ordered at least 40 times from Ryonet, and they have done me right.
One error, and they replaced the item right away.
FYI, They are making big changed behind the curtain, so I imagine they need to work out the kinks.
Keep the faith with them, I think they are great to new printers and old pros.


----------



## mike123456 (Oct 2, 2012)

When you order stuff and your in a time crunch, always ask where stuff is shipping from, probably could have alot of this cleared up with a phone call.


----------



## chinaman (Jun 18, 2007)

like i said, i should it call them up first before i place the order. but again they should list and give more clear info on each item.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

tonymaciaszek said:


> I have bought the 4 color 2 stations start kit from Ryonet..
> 
> I have received my package today to find that one of the gas shocks were cracked first off
> 
> ...


Hi Tony. My name is Ashley, I sincerely apologize for the issues with your shipment. I know that you were working with Leanna in our Support department on this. I am actually the manager in Support and would be happy to work with you on a solution due to the issues this has caused. If you could please give me a call at 800-314-6390 ext 133 or email me at [email protected]. In no way would we ever want your first experience with Ryonet to be this way and we would be more than happy to work with you on this. We have released a new system internally and have experienced some hiccups that we are diligently finding solutions for as they come up. I think you for being so patient with us. Please contact me at your convenience today and we will get to the bottom of this for you. 
-Ashley


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Look into Atlas Screen Printing I have ordered from them with zero issues. I ordered my workhorse 6/6 big buddy dry and flash dryer and had it all within a week. They even gave me FREE shipping of course I a pretty penny in 1 order.


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## chinaman (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Ashley Rudolph. my name is Andy can you please help me check on my order SO507079 on that heat transfer. i am still waiting for that trucking # 
i got a email from Leanna Martin <[email protected]> yesturday saying the heat press is shipping out. and today i got a billing email but still no Trucking #. 
thanks


----------



## mike123456 (Oct 2, 2012)

chinaman said:


> Hi Ashley Rudolph. my name is Andy can you please help me check on my order SO507079 on that heat transfer. i am still waiting for that trucking #
> i got a email from Leanna Martin <[email protected]> yesturday saying the heat press is shipping out. and today i got a billing email but still no Trucking #.
> thanks



Come on people contact RYONET Customer Service, if your looking for questions regarding your order.

Im sure it will be much fast form of communication, just saying.


----------



## tonymaciaszek (Sep 1, 2013)

mike123456 said:


> Come on people contact RYONET Customer Service, if your looking for questions regarding your order.
> 
> Im sure it will be much fast form of communication, just saying.


I agree with you, I was just here to complain about my order and my disappointment and see if anyone else had the same issue.


----------



## mike123456 (Oct 2, 2012)

tonymaciaszek said:


> I agree with you, I was just here to complain about my order and my disappointment and see if anyone else had the same issue.



I have never had problems with Ryonet in the past few years, although it seems since they made some changes with shipping and orders, there have been some hickups, it will all get ironed out.

Great Co. Just need to get this new system in check


----------



## tonymaciaszek (Sep 1, 2013)

mike123456 said:


> I have never had problems with Ryonet in the past few years, although it seems since they made some changes with shipping and orders, there have been some hickups, it will all get ironed out.
> 
> Great Co. Just need to get this new system in check


Yes, that was all explained too me.

Everything was shipped out that was missing.


----------



## mike123456 (Oct 2, 2012)

tonymaciaszek said:


> Yes, that was all explained too me.
> 
> Everything was shipped out that was missing.



Trust me i had a serious issue with them about a month ago for film was dead in the water for a week, when i was supposed to get it the next day.

Bottom line is, problem is getting fixed, and all my orders are on time now.

So im not here to bash on Ryonet, they just need to get there stuff together, this forum is such a popular forum i would had for one bad apple to discourage alot of people from going there.


----------



## tonymaciaszek (Sep 1, 2013)

mike123456 said:


> Trust me i had a serious issue with them about a month ago for film was dead in the water for a week, when i was supposed to get it the next day.
> 
> Bottom line is, problem is getting fixed, and all my orders are on time now.
> 
> So im not here to bash on Ryonet, they just need to get there stuff together, this forum is such a popular forum i would had for one bad apple to discourage alot of people from going there.


Well they worked with me to resolve the issue.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Ryonet has been great to me. Yes there have been a few issues but Ashley, Brandon and Ryan himself have all worked resolve any issues. I have never recived the Owell attitude and I was even rude once(ok maybe twice) when I called. I switched to other companies and things happen at other companies also. I went back after talking with Ryan at Indy NBM show 

If anyone ever gets the Owell attitude that is not what Ryonets about and I recommend dropping Ashley or Ryan an email.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

This is typical when companies grow fast. It is also typical when corporate puts budgetary constraints on departments.

In corporations you have revenue generating departments and you have non-revenue generating departments. Typical corporate financial mindset is to reel in the operating budgets for non-revenue generating departments. Most of the time these non-revenue generating departments are seen as a necessary evil. In this situation departments like shipping and order fulfillment operate on a razor thin budget that either means insufficient manpower, the lack of efficient tools and systems or both. This is when employees either feel overwhelmed or just say screw it. Having worked in multibillion dollar corporations I know first hand how non-revenue generating departments are the ones called upon to cut back, sacrifice and double the workload of each employee.

As a corporation grows more often than not the vision of the person or persons who started the company get diluted as directors and managers strive to stay within budget so their departments look good in management meetings. No director or manager likes to get yelled at for going over budget all the time so they take what ever steps necessary to cut cost in their departments even if it means sacrificing quality. 

Now I am not saying any of this applies to Ryonet but I would be surprised if it did not.

I personally have never bought anything from Ryonet. Not because they may or may not be bad. They just do not offer the products and services and in a price range that fits with my business needs. I use a supplier that has a warehouse locally and only sells to those in the business plus gives free shipping on anything. Some are not lucky enough to have a supplier like that so companies like Ryonet may be the best fit for them. 

Is there an excuse for situations like the OP stated? In my opinion, no. If there is an issue with tracking, coordinating and implementing shipping from multiple locations to a customer then it should be fixed as soon as the problem is noticed. Not weeks or months down the road when they have time to get settled into the new routine of getting everything out to the customer.

Also there is no excuse for not conveying every detail of the shipping schedule to the customer including all tracking info. In my opinion the management at Ryonet should get their rears kicked for allowing that to happen. They are the ones that need to insure that there is a system in place to convey all pertinent info about an order to the customer. 

As for if this type of thread should or should not be brought to a public forum I will say this. This thread will get more action done to not only resolve the OP's issues but future issues that other customers may have then any number of phone calls will ever achieve. So, yes, as long as it is not a bashing thread topics like this should be posted in public if the person with an issue feels it should.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm glad we have the forum to voice our opinion. Even the best companies have shipping issues once in a while. 

Thanks Ashely for your fast response.


----------



## tonymaciaszek (Sep 1, 2013)

Well I did edit it and put this issue was resolved quickly, so I am not bashing them!


----------



## tonymaciaszek (Sep 1, 2013)

selanac said:


> I'm glad we have the forum to voice our opinion. Even the best companies have shipping issues once in a while.
> 
> Thanks Ashely for your fast response.


Yes, the support was great.. Only thing was that they had the tech department call and I was dealing with someone already and someone else called later that night.

Not a big deal but should've been marked I was being dealt with by so and so.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

At least someone was following up with it.


----------



## 343paul (Jan 1, 2012)

They mentioned that I would receive 3 different shipments in my order details email. Press came, plattens/exposure came, then the flash dryer came. You don't want your meal delivered all at once do you? It was good for us because it gave us time to setup the press etc.


----------



## tonymaciaszek (Sep 1, 2013)

343paul said:


> They mentioned that I would receive 3 different shipments in my order details email. Press came, plattens/exposure came, then the flash dryer came. You don't want your meal delivered all at once do you? It was good for us because it gave us time to setup the press etc.


Only my Flash dryer was supposed to come separate and it did, 2 days before everything else lol


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

If they corrected the issue the same day why slam them here?


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

tonymaciaszek said:


> I agree with you, I was just here to complain about my order and my disappointment and see if anyone else had the same issue.


Yeah and complain about broken parts but oh what you were putting it on backwards du du du du du


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

chinaman said:


> only saw this "Contiguous US flat rate shipping charge: $75.00" if i knew or saw a list NOTE like that i wont order from them. i will just order it from AMAZON or cadcutdirect or bstahls


Your failure to read does not make them the bad guy. http://www.silkscreeningsupplies.com/shipping-policy


----------



## tonymaciaszek (Sep 1, 2013)

sweetts said:


> Yeah and complain about broken parts but oh what you were putting it on backwards du du du du du


No, the gas shock was CRACKED .. 

I didn't put anything on backwards.


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

tonymaciaszek said:


> She has also helped me out by explaining the issue why my gas shocks were the "wrong" way..
> 
> I am a noob in screen printing and the lady helped me quite a bit.


What did you just post??? I am confused????weird. So what was that about gas shocks not being backwards? Strange


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

Just messing with you.


----------



## tonymaciaszek (Sep 1, 2013)

sweetts said:


> What did you just post??? I am confused????weird. So what was that about gas shocks not being backwards? Strange


The head needed to be spun.

But one of them were cracked.. why are you here to try and bash ?


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

tonymaciaszek said:


> The head needed to be spun.


----------



## monkeystylz (Aug 6, 2012)

We all have mishaps every now and then and they can be avoided but sometimes they happen for a reason. As long as the issue is resolved and you end up with everything you ordered then I see no problem... communication between both parties is essential... 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

chinaman said:


> you are not the online one bro. i feel you. i place $4,000 order and some of them still on the way and one of them been like 10 days already still didnt get the trucking #. the heat transfer. i am still waiting for trucking # on that. i email them and guess what they replay LOL .
> 
> " This is something that has to be manufactured. There is typically a 3-5 business day build time on these presses. It is shipping from MI so you should be about a 3 day ship " THEY NEED TO ORDER THE PARTs FROM CHINA and BUILD IT . LMAO.
> 
> ...



Just so all can know I wouldn't trust what this guy says about any company. He is telling the same story about another company saying it been 2 months but yet had the same story back in September. 

Ryonet can be good and can really suck. They messed up many of my orders, all but the last time bent over backwards to fix problems. The t
Last order was placed with Ryan himself, 2-3 weeks later it was like no one knew anything about except it was in the system. It was for roller frames, mesh and a fairly large order. I was lied to about the rollers being out at Newman. First it was supose to be their demo frames they had in stock and then after they said out I'd stock at Strech devices I picked up phone and call Don Newman on his cell. He had a sales rep call me back after checking and all was in stock. I cancelled order from Ryonet and order from Newman which shipped the next day.


----------

